# The progress of my very first hedgie Waffles



## infinitepi314 (Aug 28, 2014)

We picked up Waffles yesterday, I am so excited!! I am a new hedgie owner, but have been doing a lot of reading. I thought it would be cool to keep some updates of him on here, just if anyone wanted to read 

Day 1: Waffles was never shy, a big explorer. While we were working on his cage, making it bigger and walls higher.... he played Houdini and had several escape attempts and a few successful ones! After a few hours, he was getting use to us and stopped spiking. He fell asleep in his upside down igloo with each feet in a hole lol









He let my corgi puppy, Apple, sniff him!







He did puff up after though lol

He ate well, drank water, slept good and ran on his wheel (poopy trail proof)

Day 2: He was really grouchy when I woke him up, but I made him bond with me anyways lol He loves his little pouch I made him! He sleeps a lot!
If I take him out, and make him get out of his bag, he wont just stay still.. hes off to explore. He also pooped and peed on his litter pan!!! Then he decided to sleep in his pan too...litter training going well!









He also loves biting and chewing on my shirt, blanket and then started biting at the paper towel on his litter pan.

























































Hope you guys like the pictures!


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Lookit his wittle face!! He's adorable!


----------



## SarahH (Aug 5, 2014)

Soooo cute!


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

Adorable. I love the sleeping hedgie butt picture!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Man he is beautiful!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Waffles is just precious! He looks adorable in the teacup and sleeping in the upside down igloo! I also like Waffles and Apples together. Thank you for these pictures!!!


----------



## infinitepi314 (Aug 28, 2014)

Thank you everyone! Waffles wasn't as grouchy this morning when I went to say good morning to him... but I did find him sleeping like this... 









I imagine he had a long night of partying.


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

I love that face! I just want to come over and give him kisses!


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

The little pink nose. Sqee! My kids all have Brown or black.


----------



## infinitepi314 (Aug 28, 2014)

Last night Waffles got his first bath! He kept pooping in the sink. AND I cut all his nails! He wiggled for a bit but stopped after awhile for me to cut them. His back nails were so long! I liked that when he was wet, he wasnt spiking at me! I felt a nice bond afterwards


----------



## infinitepi314 (Aug 28, 2014)

I am so surprised how fast Waffles is warming up to us! He falls asleep so quickly and comfortably with us















Here he is splat out on my lap







bonding time with daddy







He's even starting to warm up with my dog Apple!







Sleepy face, i love this little guy


----------



## Echo of November (Aug 16, 2014)

He is so cute! I love sleepy hedgie eyes <3


----------



## infinitepi314 (Aug 28, 2014)

Belly rub from daddy. He looks like he's saying "stawwwwwp it tickles"


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Waffles is absolutely adorable! I'm loving all of your pictures, thank you for sharing.  You got so lucky to have such a personable little boy!


----------



## infinitepi314 (Aug 28, 2014)

Thank you everyone!! I love that I can share my obsession with other fellow hedgie parents


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

What an awesome personality he has! Waffles just melts my heart.


----------



## infinitepi314 (Aug 28, 2014)

Waffle's is now 8 weeks old  He had his first outdoors outing  He mostly spent the time just sitting in one spot sniffing around


----------



## OSD (Aug 31, 2014)

Waffles is adorable, great shots!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Wow I thought my girl was laid back... Waffles puts her to shame. Congratulations! I'm so glad the bonding is going well.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I love all of your pictures and look forward to MORE! The outdoor pictures are beyond cute; those adorable big ears and pink nose plus TOOFERS!!!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Waffles is so cute.. I love his little face


----------



## miss bunny18 (May 5, 2014)

Aw waffles is adorable! Also, I like the food themed pet names lol. Hedgie butt picture=super cute!
You will prob think im crazy but I think hedgie tails and feet are just the cutest things!


----------



## Echo of November (Aug 16, 2014)

Oh, he's so adorable!! Keep the pictures coming, please! He looks like he doesn't know what huffing is lol.


----------



## infinitepi314 (Aug 28, 2014)

He definitely knows what huffing is!! Lol but he usually only does it when I first wake him up or when Apple barks loudly. And when my bf sneezes lol here he is now! When are they considered full grown? He is now 2 weeks shy of being 4 months old and he loves to sleep in my hands!


----------



## knlght (Oct 12, 2014)

wow i love his color markings...is that hi pinto or tobiano?

that splt face is also awsome


----------



## Kiwithehedgie (Oct 1, 2014)

Such a cutie!


----------



## infinitepi314 (Aug 28, 2014)

Yes a chocolate pinto. Thanks!! I love the split face


----------



## infinitepi314 (Aug 28, 2014)

Some updated pictures. Waffles is now 4 months old and weighs 391 grams!


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

OMG my hedgie has a hedgie stuffed animal as well  haha! The first picture is awesome! what a cutie


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I swear I'm falling in love with Waffles. :lol: He's so freaking cute! The first picture is absolutely adorable and I started giggling at the last one.


----------

